# New Periphery singer?



## Skullet (Jan 19, 2010)

Wait for the bamd to give the official news about the album . I appologise ,i also appologise for my bad grammar  .


----------



## tian (Jan 19, 2010)

wtf...?

This is random.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 19, 2010)

This is new to me that's for sure.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2010)

What?


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm confused... Misha's got some 'splainin ta do.


----------



## _detox (Jan 19, 2010)

..?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 19, 2010)

Stuff.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

^Well i still have no idea who the new mystery singer is, so consider my cat still in the bag.


----------



## tian (Jan 19, 2010)

*poof*


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

^Not clicking until Nolly or Misha say its cool. :/


----------



## Nats (Jan 19, 2010)

did chris' voice never recover or something?


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jan 19, 2010)

When I was at NAMM I talked to Periphery for a little and there was a guy with them who was referred to as "The Secret New Guy".

So maybe it is true...
We'll find out soon enough


----------



## Skullet (Jan 19, 2010)

#1


----------



## Joel (Jan 19, 2010)

I know i'm just speculating here, maybe they're gonna have two vocalists.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jan 19, 2010)

techdeath16 said:


> I know i'm just speculating here, maybe they're gonna have two vocalists.


 
Hmmm...you could be right my friend.

I wonder


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> It'll make sense when you hear the clips.
> It's a shame the news has leaked like this though.



Totally, for shame on people who gobshite


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 19, 2010)

Now this is interesting... he's very Casey-sounding from what I hear.


----------



## Joel (Jan 19, 2010)

Although if you look at the link in the OP, he says that Chris was basically kicked from the band. 
Its cool if this guy is good, I just hope the album isn't pushed back again.


----------



## Fzau (Jan 19, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> It'll make sense when you hear the clips.
> It's a shame the news has leaked like this though.


 
Such a shame..
I'm not clicking it 

If this is true, you better not take extra time to record the vocals again Bulb


----------



## tian (Jan 19, 2010)

I removed the myspace link because the original post with the new singer's name was removed. 

Can't wait for the official announcement and, I hope, some details on the release of the album.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

^You missed a name in the post that you Poofed.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2010)

shhhh secret thing is secret on the interwebz


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 19, 2010)

Man I really liked Chris... this dude better be good. Periphery did tweet this last night "In the studio, an update is brewing, check the myspace.com/periphery soon!!!"


----------



## Skullet (Jan 19, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^You missed a name in the post that you Poofed.


Post #1


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

Seems a bit out of the blue? Periphery have had quite a few singers now. I'll believe it when its confirmed. I just want to hear the God damned album Bulb you cruel man


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes dudes the rumours are true, i have just finished talking to Misha:

He is in fact half man half guitar, created by Leo Fender and waxed up to a smooth mahogany finish. HOWEVER... dont tell his parents becaause if they ever found out... 

true story


----------



## tian (Jan 19, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^You missed a name in the post that you Poofed.


I figured there wouldn't be any harm in just referring him to by his first name, but I guess I'll just refer to him as "the new guy" until the announcement.


I'm really interested to hear how "the new guy" sounds in a Periphery context.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 19, 2010)

They lost their last singer in a bizarre gardening accident.


----------



## ubarhax (Jan 19, 2010)

hopefully they post a teaser with him


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm willing to bet that Michael Jackson liked Periphery's Black or White cover so much that he has risen from the grave to become their new singer. Any other possibility is just illogical.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 19, 2010)

The news is that bulb is joining disturbed, just so you guys know.




> *ME* (7:01:37 PM): hey man.
> 
> BULB (7:02:08 PM): hey
> (7:07:34 PM): sup?
> ...


Wait for the press release ya'll, Sounds big


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2010)

Bulb - BUY CHIMP SPANNER'S NEW ALBUM AT THE DREAM'S EDGE OR MISS OUT ON THE BEST MUSIC EVER!! says:
but yeah
im quitting periphery


Daniel says:
thats good, will you join my folk jazz fuision band

Bulb - BUY CHIMP SPANNER'S NEW ALBUM AT THE DREAM'S EDGE OR MISS OUT ON THE BEST MUSIC EVER!! says:
no but seriously

Bulb - BUY CHIMP SPANNER'S NEW ALBUM AT THE DREAM'S EDGE OR MISS OUT ON THE BEST MUSIC EVER!! says:
thats the announcement
i guess the dude got it wrong

Daniel says:
hahah no, it cant be 

Bulb - BUY CHIMP SPANNER'S NEW ALBUM AT THE DREAM'S EDGE OR MISS OUT ON THE BEST MUSIC EVER!! says:
i want to focus on starting a family

Daniel says:
hahahahahahaha

Bulb - BUY CHIMP SPANNER'S NEW ALBUM AT THE DREAM'S EDGE OR MISS OUT ON THE BEST MUSIC EVER!! says:
at my age my dad had bought his first house


----------



## Joeywilson (Jan 19, 2010)

Plug said:


> Bulb - BUY CHIMP SPANNER'S NEW ALBUM AT THE DREAM'S EDGE OR MISS OUT ON THE BEST MUSIC EVER!! says:
> but yeah
> im quitting periphery
> 
> ...



ill beleive it when i see it.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 19, 2010)

What the flying fuck? Misha is joining disturbed and having a baby? 
What the flying squirrel fuck?


----------



## MacTown09 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am thoroughly confused. Good news is i dont think Bulb would randomly tell someone that posts on SS that he is quitting! Most likely its just a little ploy to get people interested


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> I am thoroughly confused. Good news is i dont think Bulb would randomly tell someone that posts on SS that he is quitting! Most likely its just a little ploy to get people interested



I will have you know we are best friends.. we go to squash club and go to fatfighters together thank you very much


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

I  misha.

maybe i can have his baby?


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 19, 2010)

lol thats retarded ^^^ 
Interesting development though, I hope everything works out cause periphery rocks


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

In a parallel universe, David Draiman is the new Periphery vocalist.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> In a parallel universe, David Draiman is the new Periphery vocalist.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaha, bulb is an expert in handling PR scandals! 

i'm looking forwards to hearing what's actually going on here. i don't want tidbits though, i'm waiting for them to release the full story.

seeing as they always gain 10 points every time they replace a member (even when you think it's a loss at first), i'm sure it'll be awesome.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jan 19, 2010)

Plug said:


> I will have you know we are best friends.. we go to squash club and go to fatfighters together thank you very much



Ohh sorry man! I thought maybe you just had found his screen name on the internetz or soemthing. 

No offense! I hope he stays with Periphery and they release a CD soon.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2010)

Plug swims here regularly to hang with Misha. He was going to leak Misha joining Disturbed but was begged not to


----------



## Cynic (Jan 19, 2010)

The troll is now bloated.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jan 19, 2010)

Steven Tyler.




There, I said it first.



Bulb isn't joining Disturbed, he IS Disturbed.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

well i guess disturbed got a whole lot better this week.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 19, 2010)

No, you guys have it wrong. The singer and guitarist from Disturbed are switching places with Chris and Misha. Both bands are trying to refresh their sound.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 19, 2010)

If this is not a joke, then I'm going to guess that maybe Spencer is the vocalist?


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Vocalist Chris Barretto (Ex-Periphery) Joins Sky Eats Airplane


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

^Rofl.


----------



## Groff (Jan 19, 2010)

WIN!


----------



## MacTown09 (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Vocalist Chris Barretto (Ex-Periphery) Joins Sky Eats Airplane


----------



## tian (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Vocalist Chris Barretto (Ex-Periphery) Joins Sky Eats Airplane


 

What an odd turn of events...


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Bobo (Jan 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> In a parallel universe, David Draiman is the new Periphery vocalist.





Now back to your regularly scheduled program - 
Interwebz True Stories Reports: Bulb Mansoor is disturbed that the love child of David Draiman and Steven Tyler is now the singer of Periphery due to random outlandish thread on mischievous website only known as SS.org.

Weird. But true story.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Vocalist Chris Barretto (Ex-Periphery) Joins Sky Eats Airplane





This is the only clear choice of action for Chris now.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Vocalist Chris Barretto (Ex-Periphery) Joins Sky Eats Airplane



Confirmed


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

Goddamn this thread is confusing, is Chris gone or what?  Whose gunna do hip hop with coke bottles now?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Goddamn this thread is confusing, is Chris gone or what?  Whose gunna do hip hop with coke bottles now?



Patience young padawan. We must all wait for the official word.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Patience young padawan. We must all wait for the official word.



Who from? Im pretty sure Bulb will just get things even more confusing, saying him and Chris are having a baby and they're moving to Tahiti or something......


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 19, 2010)

Randy, that was fuckin classic, by the way see you at northern lights dude!


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys, I think ya'll are wrong. The Jonas Brothers kicked out one of the members, and... behold...

The Bulb Brothers!!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Who from? Im pretty sure Bulb will just get things even more confusing, saying him and Chris are having a baby and they're moving to Tahiti or something......



From the band. Bulb said on twitter keep your eyes on the Periphery myspace for a big update soon. 

If this is true, which it looks like it is somewhat true it kinda sucks it got leaked.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Who from? Im pretty sure Bulb and Chris are having a baby and they're moving to Tahiti or something......



I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Guys, I think ya'll are wrong. The Jonas Brothers kicked out one of the members, and... behold...
> 
> The Bulb Brothers!!



Im getting this on a shirt as well.


----------



## Snorelax (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Who from? Im pretty sure Bulb will just get things even more confusing, saying him and Chris are having a baby and they're moving to Tahiti or something......


I heard it was mauritius?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Im getting this on a shirt as well.



Are you getting it in the Jonas brothers slightly feminine V neck as well? I thought I was the only one!


----------



## tian (Jan 19, 2010)

Snorelax said:


> I heard it was mauritius?


Will they be hunting for dodos or something?


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Are you getting it in the Jonas brothers slightly feminine V neck as well? I thought I was the only one!



Actually, Periphery sells this on a tee (you may be referring to something else and are fully aware of this, I'm sorry if you are)

But, anyways, Bulb, WE NEED PERIPHERY V-NECKS!!!!!


----------



## MacTown09 (Jan 19, 2010)

bulb is pregnant


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

they sell a pic of Bulb rocking with the johnas brothers? No way...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> they sell a pic of Bulb rocking with the johnas brothers? No way...



I think it's the Got Djent? shirt.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I think it's the Got Djent? shirt.



Yeah, that's what I meant. The Jonas Bros pic was a quick 15 min photoshop job done by yours truly


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

^YEah, im putting that whole pic on a shirt.

then im going to take a picture with periphry next month while wearing the shirt. and there will be an Xibit of epicness.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant. The Jonas Bros pic was a quick 15 min photoshop job done by yours truly



Which earned you rep


----------



## Variant (Jan 19, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> But, anyways, Bulb, WE NEED PERIPHERY V-NECKS!!!!!



 You *CAN'T* sell V-neck tees over the internet. They've yet to develop the technology to revoke your mancard electronically.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Which earned you rep



Thank you very much kind sir!! 



Customisbetter said:


> ^YEah, im putting that whole pic on a shirt.
> 
> then im going to take a picture with periphry next month while wearing the shirt. and there will be an Xibit of epicness.



HEY MAN I HEARD YOU LIKED BULB SO I PUT A PIC OF BULB IN A PIC OF BULB, SO YOU CAN DJENT WHILE YOU DJENT


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

Variant said:


> You *CAN'T* sell V-neck tees over the internet. They've yet to develop the technology to revoke your mancard electronically.



Dude we already found, by way of Xiphoscesar or Xiphos68 or whoever that it is damn easy to revoke a man card by way of teh interwebz.



scottro202 said:


> Thank you very much kind sir!!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MAN I HEARD YOU LIKED BULB SO I PUT A PIC OF BULB IN A PIC OF BULB, SO YOU CAN DJENT WHILE YOU DJENT



Damn, I can't rep you again, I'll come back later. 



scottro202 said:


> Actually, Periphery sells this on a tee (you may be referring to something else and are fully aware of this, I'm sorry if you are)
> 
> But, anyways, Bulb, WE NEED PERIPHERY V-NECKS!!!!!



I know it's okay, I was just making a joke by changing it from being on a regular tee to a girly V neck.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Dude we already found, by way of Xiphoscesar or Xiphos68 or whoever that it is damn easy to revoke a man card by way of teh interwebz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, I see. My mistake.

Bulb, Periphery V-necks, get on it!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 19, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA @ the "joined sky eats airplane" thing, that cracked me up 

seems like the obvious place to go if you used to be in/are somehow afilliated with Periphery or Bulb in general


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Ahh, I see. My mistake.
> 
> Bulb, Periphery V-necks, get on it!!



And on the subject, they should be available in maternity sizes as well, you know, so Bulb still can haz the djentz while him and Chris family it up in Tahiti.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

^


----------



## essentara (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't help spoiling it for you...






Bruce Willis has been dead the whole time.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 19, 2010)

Nats said:


> did chris' voice never recover or something?



Something happened to his voice?


----------



## NicholasScottGT (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys are in for a treat with this new singer. He's amazing!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 19, 2010)

essentara said:


> I can't help spoiling it for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Spoiler alert man COME ON!!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2010)

Man, this is weird.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 19, 2010)

essentara said:


> I can't help spoiling it for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

essentara said:


> I can't help spoiling it for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God damn if you changed your username to Bu1b or Blub I'd have a hard time telling the difference between you two, same sense of humour!


----------



## tian (Jan 19, 2010)

Ten pages in and we actually have less info then when we started .


----------



## Andii (Jan 19, 2010)

I've hung off the edge of my seat so long that my left buttock is tearing off.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

tian said:


> Ten pages in and we actually have less info then when we started .



What are you talking about? We know Bulb's pregnant and he's moving to Tahiti with Chris, and they're bringing Sky Eats Airplane, Disturbed and I guess *sigh* The Jonas Brothers with them, and the rest of Periphery are going into telemarketing.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 19, 2010)

Wasn't me, mate.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 19, 2010)

My post got deleted?
Trolls trolling trolls?


----------



## lobee (Jan 19, 2010)

how is babby formed

how bulb get pragnent


----------



## essentara (Jan 19, 2010)

For realz though, everything you know about periphery is going to remain mostly a-ok. or get better. 

familial advantage makes all known.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

IT would be a0ok with Chris as singer.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 20, 2010)

bulb joins disturbed and gets prego. kthxbai


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 20, 2010)

essentara said:


> For realz though, everything you know about periphery is going to remain mostly a-ok. or get better.
> 
> familial advantage makes all known.



Damn, wow. So, you've heard it straight from Bulb's brother...

So it seems like Chris really is out of the band...

Either that, or we're all getting trolled really hard.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

Well as we saw before, he shares the same sense of humour as his brother, and Bulb is strangely quiet through all this, granted he does have a life but it's still strange.

EDIT: and he was online 2 hours ago, he knows it's going on, I believe this is all trolling, except Im still confused about Chris.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah...

The thing is though... there was supposed to be some big news from Sumerian that they were supposed to announce about Periphery last Friday, so I don't know what the deal is. This is making me think that something might have actually happened with Chris to make the info that they were going to release invalid...

I'm just confused as hell now.

And since I didn't get to see the links that everyone posted, I have no idea what to think.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

Ah it all makes sense now, why didn't I see it before!?







































Chris is pregnant.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 20, 2010)

haha excellent deduction


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Vocalist Chris Barretto (Ex-Periphery) Joins Sky Eats Airplane



You got me.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 20, 2010)

I heard that Bulb is joining Meshuggah


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jan 20, 2010)

Well it's quite obvious. Misha got Chris pregnant. Their kid is going to be the new singer/guitarist. 

Misha and Chris aren't needed anymore, so Misha joined Disturbed and Chris quit.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh and directly from sumerian records:
PERIPHERY NEWS ON FRIDAY!

01/12/2010

We will be announcing Periphery news on Friday as well as the street date for their new record which we are EXTREMELY excited to share with you. Catch the band on tour with Veil of Maya, Animals As Leaders and Circle of Contempt starting at the end of the month through February. We will be launching new merchandise for the band so stay tuned for more info!

sooo... this friday?


----------



## tian (Jan 20, 2010)

kirkpetrucci said:


> Well it's quite obvious. Misha got Chris pregnant. Their kid is going to be the new singer/guitarist.
> 
> Misha and Chris aren't needed anymore, so Misha joined Disturbed and Chris quit.


That would also explain the sudden recent appearance of the supposed younger brother Light Bulb...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

tian said:


> That would also explain the sudden recent appearance of the supposed younger brother Light Bulb...



He's the DNA of a human host and a Navi, only the host can control him.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

tian said:


> That would also explain the sudden recent appearance of the supposed younger brother Light Bulb...



 Rep, good sir! It makes sense, too. Light Bulb has a mixture of the two's skin tones. Hmmmm.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 20, 2010)

essentara said:


> For realz though, everything you know about periphery is going to remain mostly a-ok. or get better.
> 
> familial advantage makes all known.



Luckyyyyy.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 20, 2010)

right_to_rage said:


> Oh and directly from sumerian records:
> PERIPHERY NEWS ON FRIDAY!
> 
> 01/12/2010
> ...



We should have gotten the info on last Friday!

Another confusing thing is that if they were going to announce a Street Date for the album... then it would make no sense for Chris to be out of the band, unless they managed to get a new vocalist and have him record all the songs without anyone finding out. If this were the case, Casey would be a valid choice as a vocalist for the album, since he's producing the vocals anyhow. However, Casey made it very clear when he quit Periphery that he did not want to be a touring vocalist, he just wanted to be a studio musician. In this case, he may have recorded his vocals for the Periphery album as a favor to his friends in Periphery, and that's the extent of his contribution, giving Periphery a full album and time to find a new singer, and leaving Casey with no strings.

Or, someone is trolling, and Chris got everything done and the album will be out in the next few months.

Or Chris got kicked out/quit, and they found a new vocalist, and they release date will be pushed back.

Or Chris is gone and they will release an instrumental album.

Or Chris finished the album, then left/got kicked out, and the album will be released with his vocals.

Or any number of possibilities, I have no idea, haha.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's what they should do.

Phase 1.) Release their album already!
Phase 2.) Yellow, Blue and Pink t-shirts.
Phase 3.) ???????
Phase 4.) Profit.

Here is what they are doing.

Phase 1.) Confusing us all.
Phase 2.) STILL confusing us.
Phase 3.) ????????
Phase 4.) They're going to profit from our confusion.


----------



## essentara (Jan 20, 2010)

phase 3) meeting in a dark alleway and slapping each other.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 20, 2010)

Phase 6.) Sevenstring.org explodes.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jay Jay said:


> Phase 6.) Sevenstring.org explodes.



This thread will be the end of Sevenstring.org unless we get some answers


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> This thread will be the end of Sevenstring.org unless we get some answers



3+3=7? Sorry, can't give any decent answers.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 20, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> 3+3=7? Sorry, can't give any decent answers.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 20, 2010)

You all might want to check out the Periphery myspace


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I guess they do have a new singer    He better be damn good.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep, it's official. OMG ALBUM TEASER
LASDKfjhbALSKDjfBHLSEFIUHNWEPGOWIHGJL:SKDJVBNSEKLJTHEEBNVLSKDFJHBWEL


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 20, 2010)

ZOMGGGGGGG EPIC! Album teaser is awesome~!!


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 20, 2010)

Man, I liked Chris' vocals. I hope this new guy does the band justice, he must be good if he's in Periphery.

EDIT: From the sampler, he has some powerful vox. If that is the new guy, at least.


----------



## tian (Jan 20, 2010)

album teaser!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

Woah the first high note in the sampler is awesome! And he brings a new coolness to Icarus Lives! His screaming sounds so familiar which I like, I'd hate to have s completely different feel. But why the switch so late in production?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah I have listened to the teaser about ten times now and at first I was like Hmmm I dunno about this... but now I am like FUCK YEAR awesome! 

But I still wanna know why...? 

And I am glad his screams sound close to the same, I loved Chris's screams.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> *FUCK YEAR*



FUCK YEAAARGHHRRRRRGHGHGHRRGH!!!


----------



## friendforafoe (Jan 20, 2010)

Trust me when I say the new stuff sounds phenomenal ... yes it may be different, but change can bring a new view on everything. It only gets better from here ... cryptic? Yes ... VERY


----------



## shaneroo (Jan 20, 2010)

great to meet your new singer at NAMM misha... he sounds phenomenal!


----------



## Nats (Jan 20, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> Something happened to his voice?



yeah i remember bulb saying that was the reason for one of the delays. he strained his voice or something


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 20, 2010)

PERIPHERY Exclusive Announcement - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------

